# REVO left themall in the dust...



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml
Apparently their software works on any ECU, chipped or unchiped and no matter who's chip. Free download etc etc. My cars apart so I cant' test it, but someon with some balls I am sure can do it.

screen shots courtesy of nebulight:



















_Modified by chris86vw at 11:28 AM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

holy crap. is this for real???
And does it work with OBD2?


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

wow.... so thats free big turbo software that is totally compatible w/ my upsolute programing....?


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

I downloaded it and am waiting for my lap top and obdtool now
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

i dont see anything in there for "boost"
Anyone wanna try this out?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

if I ahd to guess channel 12 (since it says turbo only), but I am not sure,


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

so are you gonna be the test mule ?
(again)


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

that or they still wanna sell chips some how. Remeber this claims it to be a beta so who knows what that means.
ITS TIME TO BLOW SOME MOTORS


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

i downloaded it and have my vag com cable... what does anyone want me to do w/ it?
that WON'T blow my motor.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

go play with some easy stuff, bump the idle up a few percent or whatever reading its in, see what happens.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

screw around with the idle.
thats the easiest thing to see if it is actually changing values right?


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

no boost options... anybody want to give me a quick lesson in what these options do just to make sure what i think is actually right?


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

signing up for email...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

just bmp up the channel 01, idle, thats the safest and you will be able to tell wht it does right there. most of it Iw ould say leave for the dyno or if you have a passenger to drive around with and read blocks with vag-com. But bump the idle up 200rpm and see what happens.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

great minds think alike chris








I predict:

14 pages and 2300000 view by end of day.

hmm.. the revo HQ phone is busy... wonder why.



_Modified by Cypher2k at 2:27 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

ok, i'm gonna go see what i can do... i'm a bit nervous since it only had one response on AW...


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

just realized its almost 2:00, i've got class till 6, but i'll post results as soon as i get back to my apt.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

No USB support???


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

name of the downloadable is "lemmiwinks.exe" ... anyone remember that south park episode


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

yes.. it was a classic


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

holy shnikies...
i am in for testing as well...
i have a cable so i can change stuff, will play when i get home...
EDIT: anyone just want to post what they get when they click read? I will do it with my stock ECU


_Modified by hugemikeyd at 2:40 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Nu_Dub (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chaugner)*

wicked!


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*








I'm loading it onto the laptop right now. I think it's time to go out and play


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

If this crap works.... man. thats going to really suck for APR and GIAC.

Especially if they open source this sucker.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chaugner)*

so wait a second... someone break this down for me?
** You have to already have the REVO software installed to use this app?
** I have a stock ECU, can I use this app?
I don't think I'm retarded and don't ride the short bus to work, but from what I'm reading this looks like free software to any car with any OBD2 program?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

Just incase something changes and they don't want to give it away free anymore, lol








http://home.houston.rr.com/vwt...s.exe 


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 1:50 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_so wait a second... someone break this down for me?
** You have to already have the REVO software installed to use this app?
** I have a stock ECU, can I use this app?
I don't think I'm retarded and don't ride the short bus to work, but from what I'm reading this looks like free software to any car with any OBD2 program?

You can do it on any ECU chipped or stock apparently. ALL OBD II cars thats pushing it, but any VAG car with DBW so ME7.whatever it appears it will work with.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_http://home.houston.rr.com/vwt...s.exe

I was about to say, everyone in the world save this, just in case it works! lol


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

we should find out more about what all these things do before we really play...
Everyone post up your ECU code and chip, if any, along with your settings lets see what comes out...


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

good thinking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

come on someons gotta have no job and their car, someone go play. I got no job but the cars not together at the moment.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I got no job, but no vagcom, damn it


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_come on someons gotta have no job and their car, someone go play. I got no job but the cars not together at the moment.

LOL


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

so lets look at the possible votes
1. Fake
2. No Fake but some employee made an accident by telling the wrong person who posted the link on the web
3. the REAL STUFF


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (KrautFed)*

Yea, this seems all to good to be true.








Free software? what's the catch!?!


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

LMAO!
*Looking for:*
1.8T...
Someone with no job...
Laptop...
VAG cable...


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

in about 2 hours I can have the labtop and all that, but by that time someone will be off work and doing this already


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 2:01 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Bikerdude1.8 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Hopefully Revo comes up with some real answers soon. I get off in an hour, hmm, looks like I'll be playing tonight.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

O.K. guys, I tried out a couple of settings and they do work! It allows idle speed change and I tried out the Lambda regulation adjustment. You just let the program read the ecu, make the changes, then cycle the ignition key off then on.








BTW, my car is an AWD "CL" code ECu with the APR EMCS 1 V. 2.0 chip.


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_LMAO!
*Looking for:*
1.8T...
Someone with no job...
Laptop...
VAG cable...


should i post the software link in the g/j IV forum?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (kafercup)*

Ok so you read in, and it shows yoru settings, then you adjust them up or down?? is that what you are saying??
I highly suggest that before you make any changes clear your codesd, and go to adaption and do a read of 00, then clear or save or whatever, this will reset all adjustments it has made. The reason I suggest this is ebcasue if its adjusted back from say a lean condition, an dyou lean it out more then you reset those adaptations you may end up pushing it to far lean, or idle to high etc etc


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (bump909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bump909* »_
should i post the software link in the g/j IV forum?









NO


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (kafercup)*

I'm going to find some axles......


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I would be all over this if they supported USB!!!


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

*The Most Exciting Thread EVER on Vortex*

Some dumb kid must have taken this and screwed around on their car by now!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

aight guys it doesnt work(atlest for me it doesnt) it connects with the ecu but none of the settings do anything


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

who's got two thumbs and isnt' getting any work done on his bathroom today:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....................this guy............................. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_*The Most Exciting Thread EVER on Vortex*

Agreed


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_*The Most Exciting Thread EVER on Vortex*

Some dumb kid must have taken this and screwed around on their car by now!

or you just dont have the balls to do it yourself


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: (halchka99)*


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_aight guys it doesnt work(atlest for me it doesnt) it connects with the ecu but none of the settings do anything

Did you check the com port compared to vag com?/

also if vag-com was running you usually have to close it to get the computer to work with whatever otehr software you are running, its a little spoiled and likes to keep the com port to itself.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Chris, I already did as you suggested and cleared everything and reset to baseline. All original setting are saved and any change to the settings is made while actively monitoring with Vag-Com. It seems there is no problem with running the programs side by side on the laptop as the Vag-Com is actively showing any changes.
BTW, this is no dumb kid







someones got to try it out, and believe me all changes are in very small increments and recorded. If you don't have the balls to try it, then sit back and observe from the sidelines.










_Modified by kafercup at 12:07 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Nu_Dub (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

the chip war just went into *overdrive*


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (kafercup)*

Do you think this will work with an OBDTool?


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_aight guys it doesnt work(atlest for me it doesnt) it connects with the ecu but none of the settings do anything

What ECU/ Chip are you running?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Nu_Dub)*

I feel bad for people trying to sell there chips, new and used


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (kafercup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kafercup* »_ It seems there is no problem with running the programs side by side on the laptop as the Vag-Com is actively showing any changes.


very sweet


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_I feel bad for people trying to sell there chips, new and used

honestly no I dnot' think so really, we dont' know what it allows you to do with the parameters, as far as raising boost etc. On a basic bolt on car the best choice still and always will be to get a chip, this will just allow those people who want more to sqeeuze some more out. Also it will allow those with problem cars to tweek for their needs.
chips still are and always will be the first and best way to go, that will not go away. or these companies wold not even have looked into this.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Sittting in my car right now with it, gotta love wireless access but when the program tries to talk to the ECU (and it does see it) it kicks back this error.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
or you just dont have the balls to do it yourself

Your exactly right, thanks.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (kafercup)*

downloaded it now...hopefully the laptop is in the car. Schools out in a hour and a half!


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Sittting in my car right now with it, gotta love wireless access but when the program tries to talk to the ECU (and it does see it) it kicks back this error.









weird b/c 018A is KWP1281, which is correct...


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

O.K. it seems that the VAG-Com has decided to get jealous and grab the port. It must have been a fluke that they both ran side by side. It really is no problem as you only have to go so far as closing the controller and the REVO will be able to grab the port and do it's thing.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I just got of the phone from Revo, and they said it's a freebie, but if/when they release their Advance Tuning Kit, it will be MUCH more powerful. They told me they basically strayed away from the atk, and instead focused on a big turbo program.
Now all I need to do is figure out how to get my USB cable to read as a com cable.


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
NO

bad joke.. sorry.


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I just got of the phone from Revo, and they said it's a freebie, but if/when they release their Advance Tuning Kit, it will be MUCH more powerful. They told me they basically strayed away from the atk, and instead focused on a big turbo program.
Now all I need to do is figure out how to get my USB cable to read as a com cable.

what boxes is it supossed to work on?


----------



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (bump909)*

So will this work with a OBDTool? Of course being that you would manily just be using the cable and not the full vagcom software anyways??


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I'm going to find some axles......

i got some 03 jetta 1.8t axels .. send me a im if interested .. 
o yea good job finding this . pretty shur its helpful to u guys .. not me .. all i have is a 1.8t .. no car lol ..


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Y2K So No Ma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2K So No Ma* »_So will this work with a OBDTool? Of course being that you would manily just be using the cable and not the full vagcom software anyways??

try it, it should...
as far as getting a USB cable to work as a COM port, you have to get a USB to Serial adapter that uses direct drivers. This ECU communication stuff requires specific timing and it has to be consistent...


----------



## AkVdub (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (bump909)*

holy ish


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo 20v* »_
i got some 03 jetta 1.8t axels .. send me a im if interested .. 
o yea good job finding this . pretty shur its helpful to u guys .. not me .. all i have is a 1.8t .. no car lol .. 

HAHA thanks, no I have DSS axles they are just messed up and in NY at tyrolkids shop waiting for me to take them back to DSS. I nmeant go find some stock axles I can play with tonite.
thanks for the offer though.


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: this stuff*

So - this stuff should work with most any ECU? I'm a non-DBW guy, and I read something about "any dbw ecu" or etc in this thread.
I think I'll fire up the vag when I get home today and find out.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
try it, it should...
as far as getting a USB cable to work as a COM port, you have to get a USB to Serial adapter that uses direct drivers. This ECU communication stuff requires specific timing and it has to be consistent...

who makes a USB to serial adapter? No one, because why would you go from USB which is crazy fast, to serial which is hella slow. They make serial to USB adapters, but no the other way around.


----------



## durksterVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I just got of the phone from Revo, and they said it's a freebie, but if/when they release their Advance Tuning Kit, it will be MUCH more powerful. They told me they basically strayed away from the atk, and instead focused on a big turbo program.
Now all I need to do is figure out how to get my USB cable to read as a com cable.

So did they say anything to the effect that " this may keep you guys busy for the next X weeks/days when we release the big turbo code ?"
I am goin to have a look at this shortly ( no job/ hex.com/ laptop on charge)


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (johnAWD)*

you can get axles at autozone or carquest i believe...lifetime warranty


----------



## AkVdub (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

what does ch 13 do


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
who makes a USB to serial adapter? No one, because why would you go from USB which is crazy fast, to serial which is hella slow. They make serial to USB adapters, but no the other way around.

actually they do make USB to serial adaptors. I have 2 of them right here at my desk.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (Bug_Power)*

btw if the ATK is Map based, I'm pretty much sold!


----------



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (durksterVR6)*

Sweet, ill have to find the modem card for the laptop so I can DL it...Then I can see if it will work with the OBDTool bs...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
who makes a USB to serial adapter? No one, because why would you go from USB which is crazy fast, to serial which is hella slow. They make serial to USB adapters, but no the other way around.

whenver you buy a USB mouse it usually comes with a USB to serial adapter, not sure if that would work for this application.


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
HAHA thanks, no I have DSS axles they are just messed up and in NY at tyrolkids shop waiting for me to take them back to DSS. I nmeant go find some stock axles I can play with tonite.
thanks for the offer though.

o i see .. ok .. or u could also pic mine up for spars for times like this .. 150+ ships all im asking .. lol .. sorry ill stop now .. lol ..


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (drm916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drm916* »_
actually they do make USB to serial adaptors. I have 2 of them right here at my desk. 

Brand names? Pictures?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_you can get axles at autozone or carquest i believe...lifetime warranty









yeah but those arent' free, I ain't got no money.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
whenver you buy a USB mouse it usually comes with a USB to serial adapter, not sure if that would work for this application.

LOL, that isn't serial, that is PS2


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*

The hits are coming so fast these days. It's a tuner battle. Me likey.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (chris86vw)*

Still not working for me, anyone get this working yet? I have tried several different attemps with and without the VAG and opening the controller with the VAG then the REVO software and I get the error regardless.
Unless I try to open the REVO with the VAG connected to the ECU then I get a comm port in use error.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
LOL, that isn't serial, that is PS2

HAHAHA, DUH, IW as thiking way too hold shcool when the mouse was serial, 
feel free to slap me


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (VDUBNDizzy)*

SO this thing would let me tweak my GIAC chip and then write it back to the GIAC chip?
maybe I can fix my a/f....somebody else try it first though...


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

http://www.synchrotech.com/pro...mbers








30 bucks, not bad.
Damnit, I don't think that will work either!


_Modified by nebulight at 3:28 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (MRP2001GTi)*

This is crazy, I need to download this when I get home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_anyone get this working yet?


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (MRP2001GTi)*

Got anything else on the laptop which may be grabbing the serial port?

_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Still not working for me, anyone get this working yet? I have tried several different attemps with and without the VAG and opening the controller with the VAG then the REVO software and I get the error regardless.
Unless I try to open the REVO with the VAG connected to the ECU then I get a comm port in use error.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (not_too_shabby)*

theres snow on the ground here but i do have to get gas...so i am going to mess with a few settings...ill let you guys know if anything changes...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*

Here's a quote from my source:

_Quote »_You can't adjust load up, only down, so you can't do much with the boost. When you change timing/fuel in this software, it adjusts timing/fuel over the entire range. It's not a replacement for the SPS3. With the SPS3, if you change timing/fuel it actually goes to a different map.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

Dont the different chip tuners store their values differently?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (johnAWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnAWD* »_Got anything else on the laptop which may be grabbing the serial port?


The only time I get the comm port error is when VAG is connected to the controller. Otherwise the REVO see and tries to connect but I get that protocol error.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (MRP2001GTi)*

Not being a smart ass but did you reboot with the OBDII cable plugged in? Serial ports like to be rebooted often.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
who makes a USB to serial adapter? No one, because why would you go from USB which is crazy fast, to serial which is hella slow. They make serial to USB adapters, but no the other way around.

well since the ECU communicated at 10.4k bps, which isn't fast, and also some laptops do not come with serial ports, they make the adapters. They came about mostly for Palm users... 
The ECU doesn't take advantage of the speed of the USB, both USB and serial cables communicate with the ECU at the same speeds...


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
well since the ECU communicated at 10.4k bps, which isn't fast, and also some laptops do not come with serial ports, they make the adapters. They came about mostly for Palm users... 
The ECU doesn't take advantage of the speed of the USB, both USB and serial cables communicate with the ECU at the same speeds...

Well, I'm off to work. I won't be back til after midnight....If someone would be kind enough, try to find some emulation software or something to get my USB cable to work with this.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

there's more talk about USB/Serial/PS2 devices than anything.
GET SOME NUMBERS PEOPLE!


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*



chris86vw said:


> GOING TO MESS WITH CH. 07 TONIGHT!!!! 135mph speed limiter on my Upsolute sucks!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_
GET SOME NUMBERS PEOPLE!
















I gotta car coming over in an hour or so to play with.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

i can find something for you soon, i will PM you...


----------



## AutoX95 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
well since the ECU communicated at 10.4k bps, which isn't fast, and also some laptops do not come with serial ports, they make the adapters. They came about mostly for Palm users...

I have one of those USB to serial palm adapters. I use it to download and store test results from special test equipment for work. It would not work with the VAG-Com! Probably won't work with this ether!


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (AVANT)*

This all looks primarily like fuel tweaking if anything. Possibly combining this with a boostvalve may produce results?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (kafercup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kafercup* »_
What ECU/ Chip are you running?

stock chip i was at school so i ran out real quick and tried the idle, and i didnt see any changes


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I gotta car coming over in an hour or so to play with.

wonder if it will work on a giac chip? Very interesting times....
But i still want a 3D map to adjust fueling



_Modified by drm916 at 4:06 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_Not being a smart ass but did you reboot with the OBDII cable plugged in? Serial ports like to be rebooted often.

Yep tried all kinds of things. Communicating with the ECU is not the issue, it talks to it, send it a 5 word initialization string then it says....









So its just not speaking the same lingidy.........


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (drm916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drm916* »_
wonder if it will work on a giac chip? Very interesting times....
But i still want a 3D map to adjust fueling


It should work on your chip. this car is stock that I have coming over, but I will at least be able to see what it can and cannot do.
3d mapping would be nice, but if you look at 02/03 that may do what you are looking for it to do, load being similar to rpm.


----------



## kory2000 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_This all looks primarily like fuel tweaking if anything. Possibly combining this with a boostvalve may produce results?

YOU STOLE MY THOUGHT!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (kory2000)*

its not altering the boost limits. to get chip levels of boost you still need the parameter in the ecu altered.


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (AVANT)*

*Anyone mind making a quick run down of what each channel does?* Some are pretty obvious (idle, speed limiter, etc), but some aren't.
So what's lambda regulation (Ch.6)?
So what's SEL Scaling (Ch.12)?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

ok anything that uses the FTDI USB driver should work...
http://www.ftdichip.com/FT232.htm


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
So its just not speaking the same lingidy.........









Did you try the SAP button? Okay, now that was just funny.


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (KurtP)*

Belkin makes USB to Serial adapters. Don't know if they will work for this protocol but they're not expensive.
So instead of the "Kill" program from Revo this is the "Suicide" software


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: this stuff (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Yep tried all kinds of things. Communicating with the ECU is not the issue, it talks to it, send it a 5 word initialization string then it says....









So its just not speaking the same lingidy.........









it sends that 5 baud initialization and reads back some stuff, it SHOULD be 018A so i dunno what that is about, try redownloading the file...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (hugemikeyd)*

Did anyone else notice that it communicates with the ECU then ends it? Is that what should happen?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (halchka99)*

ok we've seen stuff from most of the big guys now it's Vag-Com's time to release thier software that "is for a different kind of user. People who use this software wouldn't use the other brand out there." Maybe Map based tuning....similar to EVERY OTHER NON VW TUNER OUT THERE!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: this stuff (Bug_Power)*

rodney I just tried that, he laughed at me.


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (halchka99)*

since its snowy and icey here i dont want to take the chance messing with this...beating on the car and crashing...i know i know im a little girl...but i did adjust my idle just to see if it worked...and it did...i took a few pics...
this pic shows the stock settings of the program








this shows my ecu settings that it read...only thing different is i had my idle raised initially...so it picked up on that...

















_Modified by syktek at 3:56 PM 1-12-2004_


_Modified by syktek at 4:00 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Bikerdude1.8 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_ok we've seen stuff from most of the big guys now it's Vag-Com's time to release thier software that "is for a different kind of user. People who use this software wouldn't use the other brand out there." Maybe Map based tuning....similar to EVERY OTHER NON VW TUNER OUT THERE!

I am hoping and dreaming.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: this stuff (Bikerdude1.8)*

How hard is it to have some sliders that are spaced every 250 RPM or so, with one for boost and one for fuel and one for timing. As you slide up the boost it's smart enough to move up the fuel as well. Then you take it to the dyno and kind of dial in the fuel to get it right. 
Does anybody really want to mess with their idle? That's what a vag-com is for.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_since its snowy and icey here i dont want to take the chance messing with this...beating on the car and crashing...i know i know im a little girl...but i did adjust my idle just to see if it worked...and it did...i took a few pics...
this pic shows the stock settings of the program








this shows my ecu settings that it read...only thing different is i had my idle raised initially...so it picked up on that...

















_Modified by syktek at 3:56 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by syktek at 3:58 PM 1-12-2004_

I get the same thing but i dont notice and change in idle


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: this stuff (Bikerdude1.8)*

for the guys that are getting this to work, when you hit read does it show you the current setting that everything is running at, so you would have a baseline and then go from there?


_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 3:13 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Hey everyone.....*

Lemmiwinks is a software application that Revo developed when we were creating our adjustable software. We abandoned this method of adjustment because it did not provide enough adjustability. Adaptation type switching is limited in value due to the scope of adjustability. This method moves the entire map up or down in a linear fashion. Real tuning requires map manipulation in certain areas of the table. In adjusting a map it is necessary to lower or raise certain areas of the map, and linear manipulation does not allow this. Since much of our switching is patent pending, it is no wonder that others would explore these options. We felt that the Lemmiwinks software was not powerful enough to charge the consumer for, but it may be useful and fun for the consumer as Freeware. We will be posting a technical write up of the program with some explanations of its abilities as soon as possible. We should add that we do not consider this program or any others like it to be an advanced tuning kit.
If you only have USB ports, get the pcmcia card Quatech SSP 100. Otherwise it works well with standard serial ports.
Enjoy,








Scott
http://www.revotechnik.com
[email protected]


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (AVANT)*

has anyone checked out who made this thing? 
Frank Dudel, he used to work for APR...
Interesting...


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (Stroked1.8t)*

after i pressed read it read my ecu settings...only thing that was different was my idle that i raised a while back via vag


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: this stuff (syktek)*

So Scott... what can we really do with this program if anything?


----------



## Cane337 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Hey everyone..... ([email protected])*

[Lemmiwinks 

(noun) Name of the gerbil on South Park that was stuck in Mr. Slave's a$$ and proceeded on a great adventure to find freedom through the esophogus.
Later named the gerbil king.
A gerbil.]

Revo's business model..... P**P
Source: Google (don't wanna be sued!)


_Modified by Cane337 at 9:11 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: this stuff (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_Did anyone else notice that it communicates with the ECU then ends it? Is that what should happen? 

it doesn't really matter, after you initialize an ECU you usually ask for something, in this case its adaptation adjustments, then the ECU spits back the data and then you have to ask for something again. What most software does is ask for ackknowledge, and the ECU responds with acknowlege and this repeats until you ask for something again. 
So initalizing, asking for adaptation values, then ending is really the same thing...
SO i guess you could say it is supposed to do that...


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

I hate to just make assumptions from nowhere but maybe this has something to do with you having an Upsolute flashed board? Isn't there something with the Up chips that don't allow programs to be reflashed. Sorry for being vague. I just remember there being an issue involving that program and being reflashed.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Hey everyone..... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We abandoned this method of adjustment because it did not provide enough adjustability.

So when does the real stuff come out?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_I hate to just make assumptions from nowhere but maybe this has something to do with you having an Upsolute flashed board? Isn't there something with the Up chips that don't allow programs to be reflashed. Sorry for being vague. I just remember there being an issue involving that program and being reflashed.

I aint got no stinking UP chip no mo...............







Running ATP baby, but thats not saying they dont have something similar.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Ch 14 seems interesting although it of course can't be this literal
I like the sound of "*More Torque at Idle*


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

Oh yeah, my bad. Not sure then. I plan on downloading it tonight and will play around with it on APR v1.1 tomorrow. Anyone who has some free dyno time should give us an update.


----------



## Phatdub (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Anybody tried this for a 98B5 1.8t??????


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

what do you think... more fuel or less fuel during warmup period to prevent bogging?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_ITS TIME TO BLOW SOME MOTORS









Finally!


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_what do you think... more fuel or less fuel during warmup period to prevent bogging?


is the bogging really caused by more or less fuel? or from the spark? now that you have the controls in your hand...might as well try a little of both


----------



## BlueTurboJetta (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*

It looks like unless you have a boost controler this will do you no good if you are on the stock programing. Unless you just want to run more fuel.







It looks like channel 12 is at 100% already. I guess I could turn the boost down.


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

i was talking to a couple people in the know and it appears to just be some select high level vagcom functions tossed into an "easier to use" interface.
keep everyone posted if i can confirm it for sure.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (KurtP)*

So, when will some sort of user guide be released?


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*

I expected the best thing since sliced bread when I saw the title to this thread. The best (and worst) part of this software package seems to be its cost. 
Best - it enables everyone to get their hands on it and fiddle (experts).
Worst - it enables everyone to get their hands on it and fiddle (newbies).


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*

Even though some are not documented on Bentley, but aren't these the same channels that are adjustable through VAG-COM ?


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*

Wow 5 pages already...If the weather wasn't so bad right now i'd like to see what this can do for my stage 3...Looks like I have to see when I can get back to the dyno.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Gabriel J)*

Okay....this is odd.....Too lazy to read every post...someone post the low down on this.....What does it let u do? tune the damm car or what

two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for revo


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_Even though some are not documented on Bentley, but aren't these the same channels that are adjustable through VAG-COM ?

Yep. Funny what hype will do, eh?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Toaster29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toaster29* »_
Yep. Funny what hype will do, eh?

from what ive seen the only thing this and vag have in common is the ability to adjust the idle...where on vag can you set timing or adjust fuel levels?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Toaster29)*

I wasn't aware you could make ANY fueling or timing adjustments through vagcom? Only adaptations.









_Quote, originally posted by *Toaster29* »_
Yep. Funny what hype will do, eh?

Beat me to it Syktek.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

So, why did REVO leave the mall in the dust?


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (JettaRed)*

Anyone know if this is compatible with 2003's?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (ghettlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettlo* »_Anyone know if this is compatible with 2003's?


yes


----------



## volkscrazy (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (syktek)*

i got excited http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MEDoc (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (volkscrazy)*

Hmmmm, sounds like you can't adjust boost in the positive direction, I guess I have to wait for V-Tune EMCS to come out...


----------



## 1.8T driven (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (volkscrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkscrazy* »_i got excited http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yippersA4stgIII (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: (syktek)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Well, I'm off to work. I won't be back til after midnight....If someone would be kind enough, try to find some emulation software or something to get my USB cable to work with this.

Everything I have read in this post on trying to get a USB Vag-COM cable to work is not sounding right. In the past few days, I have seen APR, GIAC, and now REVO release some sort of tuning software. The programmers have written these programs to reference an old fashioned COM port, not a USB port. You can easily convert from USB to serial (new to old), but I have never seen Serial to USB (old to new). Every link I saw posted for adapters were USB to Serial, not the other way around. The technology is backward compatible, not forward compatible.
I wonder if I have shot myself in the foot because I made the stupid mistake of purchasing a USB Hex-COM cable and am now stuck with using nothing but Ross-Tech programs, and thus can't take advantage of all the new software out there. I feel like a jackass.
The only way I think this could work is if someone wrote an "enumerator" driver for a Ross-Tech USB cable. An enumerator works like an emulator. Remember "winmodems"? They used enumerator software to emulate a real modem without a modem chipset, per say. That's exactly what we need. Now how on Earth can this be done? Who would even care about it enough to do it? Probably what the market needs to do is beg and plea that the software supports USB Vag-COM cables as well as serial Vag cables.


_Modified by Super1.8T at 7:21 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## chase32 (Nov 22, 2003)

I noticed from that audiworld link above that...
"As implemented by VAG you cannot RAISE the boost pressure above the base tables, you can only LOWER the boost pressure."
Could this still be useful to people that have N75H valves that are overboosting and hitting limp? Could be a cleaner solution than a diode.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (MEDoc)*

9VW23yrs asked:
> Even though some are not documented on Bentley, but aren't 
> these the same channels that are adjustable through VAG-COM ?
Yes, you can see the same channels using the Adaptation function in VAG-COM. The problem is that ECU's typically "protect" most of these channels from being changed using the diagnostic APIs unless you do a "secret" Login first. Revo's program gets around this by bypassing the normal diagnostic API and writing values directly into the ECU's memory. 
syktek asked:
> from what ive seen the only thing this and vag have in common is the ability
> to adjust the idle...where on vag can you set timing or adjust fuel levels?
Select -> 01 Engine -> Login (using appropriate secret number). Then go to Adaptation. On ME7 ECUs (all DBW 1.8Ts) the function of each channel is exactly as shown in the screen-shots at the on the first page of this thread. VAG-COM shows you the channel values in raw form. Most channels have a default value of 128 and can be adjusted up or down from there. Some channels have a default value of 255 and can only be adjusted downward.
Please don't ask me for the secret number you need for login. I don't have them for most ECU's and besides, I'd rather you blow up you motor after making these kinds of tweaks with someone else's software..








If you're making these kinds of tweaks, be *especially* careful with the timing. Do NOT advance it more than a few degrees and use VAG-COM to log measuring block 020:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
If you see more than about 5-6 degrees of retard due to knock sensing, you're approaching dangerous territory. 
-Uwe-


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Uwe)*

Thanks Uwe for sharing the facts.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_has anyone checked out who made this thing? 
Frank Dudel, he used to work for APR...
Interesting...

Justice will be made, don't worry about that.


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (9VW23yrs)*

UWE is the man!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*

> I wonder if I have shot myself in the foot because I made the stupid mistake 
> of purchasing a USB Hex-COM cable and am now stuck with using nothing but 
> Ross-Tech programs, and thus can't take advantage of all the new software 
> out there.
If any of the chip-tuning companies would care to make their ECU tweaking software compatible with the drivers for our USB cables, all they have to do is e-mail us and we'll help them. 
It is also possible to install drivers for our USB cables so they will emulate a COM port, but this adds a lot of timing overhead (latency) and we will not provide "support" for VAG-COM if you're using a USB interface though an emulated COM port. In addition it can be a major PITA to switch back and forth between the direct drivers and the COM port emulation drivers. Therefore I really don't recommend this.
-Uwe-


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Uwe)*

Well just had a car out testing it out to play with the functions of the revo software. Its wet and its hard to get consistant runs on the street anyway so I'll just be brief with what I found.
Logged timing, stopped car, upped timing 6 degrees, logged timing again. Car averaged about 6 degrees advance over previous run, so yes the ignition function does work and does work very well.
We tried playing with the primary fuel tweek. But if you were to increase it by 20%, and then check block 033, you would find that the correction would be in the high teens (16-18%). So by increasing hte base fuel, the car would still try to adapt it back. SO your saying oh then evenif I increase the base fuel tweek then its going to pull it back. Well thats where lamba regulation came in, if you change lambda regulation, it will not adjust for the error as much, and just by lowering that a tiny bit, we were able to get the 033 down into the 7-8% range.
We tried to play with the fuel tweak, increasing/decreasing loads, but without a wideband you really arent' gonna see much while driving. I Am also curious if these are just TDI functions anyway since it mentions pump accel, I thnk that what they are for. 
secondary fueling we didn't touch, I'l play another time
AHHH , speed limiter. WEll we cleraly were not going to go out and do 140mph to see if it worked. so we moved it down, way down to say 80mph range







. yeah it hit it liike a brick wall. So those of you with upsolute chips maybe able to up your top speed a bit (not that the chip gives you the power to go that fast anyway, come on its an up chip...)
Thats all we played with, I'll try and get my car back together soon and play with some more stuff since I have my wideband installed. I feel there must be someway to do some minor adjusting for those running bigger turbos and larger injectors where they can still run reasonable fuel pressure, have the car idle right, and still get the fuel you need up top, my car has those so I'll play soon.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

When do we get a break down on the channels? I can get with some peeps that have standalone tuning experience once I download it and try to compile something if not.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

awesome man awesome
i could use the bumping up of the speed limiter and some more timing with my "weak" up chip


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_ So those of you with upsolute chips maybe able to up your top speed a bit (not that the chip gives you the power to go that fast anyway, come on its an up chip...)


my custom UP chip does well thank you


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

"It is also possible to install drivers for our USB cables so they will emulate a COM port, but this adds a lot of timing overhead (latency) and we will not provide "support" for VAG-COM if you're using a USB interface though an emulated COM port. In addition it can be a major PITA to switch back and forth between the direct drivers and the COM port emulation drivers. Therefore I really don't recommend this. -Uwe-"
Uwe, thanks for your input on this. Even though you do not recommend emulation of a COM port via USB cable, I'd like to try. Finding a driver for this . . . I don't even know where to start to look for one. Does Ross-Tech have any drivers they might share? Don't worry, I won't call for support on this, I just want to be able to use my Hex-USB cable.


_Modified by Super1.8T at 8:34 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (spoolin turbo s)*

the UP chips that I have seen have alot of timing in them from the factory. MAKE SURE TO LOG Block 020 and see if you're pulling anytiming due to knock.


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
So those of you with upsolute chips maybe able to up your top speed a bit (not that the chip gives you the power to go that fast anyway, come on its an up chip...)

Thx for running the tests, but I resent that comment








I've actually hit 143 on my up chip, then the speed limiter kicked in and brought me back down to 130.
Glad there's a way for me to move it up!


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (AVANT)*

just to twist your 10 word long quip further out of proportion and get this thread off topic, i like my upsolute chip too


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

alright there chris was only joking about the up chip comment...sort of








It's hilarious when your speed limiter kicks in at like 78mph, the car just completly dies!








Mike


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (VWMike81)*

i know.. i think i may finally let my roomate test drive my car... until he hits 27mph


_Modified by Jeff'sGTIAWW at 2:37 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (VWMike81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWMike81* »_It's hilarious when your speed limiter kicks in at like 78mph, the car just completly dies!








Mike

i need to set 45 mph for my wife


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

OK, now that the smoke has cleared and I have digested a bit of what this does, it seems to me that there is _some_ function for a tool like this...It takes some of the difficulty out of doing what Uwe mentioned, you could access this thing via the VAG but you need the special code, the only thing Lemmiwinks does is allow you to bypass that the code..I suppose just from the standpoint of a stock car, I would like a program that I could download from my computer that would allow me to change the speed limiter and such....why not have it?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For someone who does not have the secret code this allows for an interesting tool to have, not _really_ valuable in terms of what was initially thought, people had visions of standalone with a freeware program








Anyway, it seems that while this would be something I would imagine most people on the Vortex would download it just to have around, but is it really that valuable? 


_Modified by hoTTub at 9:41 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (roly)*

you can only go so low. Chris tried to set it to 50mph initially and it wasn't working. Also the damn thing is in kph so it's a pain for us americans to figure it out...god damn rest of the world just has to realize the us system of measurements rules all!
Mike


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (hoTTub)*

i think it is most valuable as a marketing tool for revo. This is gonna create a feeding frenzy for the "real" thing.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (VWMike81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWMike81* »_you can only go so low. Chris tried to set it to 50mph initially and it wasn't working. Also the damn thing is in kph so it's a pain for us americans to figure it out...god damn rest of the world just has to realize the us system of measurements rules all!
Mike

LOL, us stupid Americans. But this is a GREAT marketing move, for all chip tuners. It's like the movie trailer to the first matrix....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (VWMike81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWMike81* »_
It's hilarious when your speed limiter kicks in at like 78mph, the car just completly dies!








Mike

I thought that was *limp mode*.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff'sGTIAWW* »_i think it is most valuable as a marketing tool for revo. This is gonna create a feeding frenzy for the "real" thing.

To be honest, free goes a long way, but both APR and GIAC are saying a more *full function* version is on its way and will be free to its customers...
I am anxiously waiting to see what all 3 of them bring the table, competition is good and can only make products in the future more interesting IMHO...
And if there were no contreversial products what the hell would we do here all day?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_
To be honest, free goes a long way, but both APR and GIAC are saying a more *full function* version is on its way and will be free to its customers...
I am anxiously waiting to see what all 3 of them bring the table, competition is good and can only make products in the future more interesting IMHO...
And if there were no contreversial products what the hell would we do here all day?









Revo is also saying that they will have similar products to GIAC and APR. Its on th 4th page I think.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Revo is also saying that they will have similar products to GIAC and APR. Its on th 4th page I think.

Hence me saying I cant wait to see what all 3 bring to the table....


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

yea. i'm most excited they got it to work w/ all chiptuner's programing... this will be an option to everyone and i've heard the real thing will boggle our minds.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I just got of the phone from Revo, and they said it's a freebie, but if/when they release their Advance Tuning Kit, it will be MUCH more powerful. They told me they basically strayed away from the atk, and instead focused on a big turbo program.
Now all I need to do is figure out how to get my USB cable to read as a com cable.

So wait, they're working literally on a "Big Turbo Program"? Wasn't that suppose to be the whole point of the Advanced Tuning Kit? So now they scrapped the atk, and decided to do a program specifically designed for a larger turbo, to work in conjunction with sps3, AND Lemmiwinks? 
(haha its too funny to say that name now.. just thinking of South Park). 


_Modified by Seanathan at 7:00 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_
Hence me saying I cant wait to see what all 3 bring to the table....









yes but you only mentioned giac and apr when bringing up more functional versions, I just wanted to make sure you didnt' miss it, thats all.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*

I think I may be onto something. After some research and some toying around, I currently have my HexUSB cable installed as a COM port emulator







I even have a generic COM1,2,3, etc listing, and I can even change COM ports if I'd like.
I just went outside to test. Of course, Vag-COM doesn't see the cable as anything (I did not expect it to). What I was looking to do was use the integrated electronics inside as dumb layer 2 OSI. I got APR's ECU clone utility to successfully talk to the ECU and pull the immobilizer code out on COM1, which I chose. APR ECU clone was all I had and wanted to try at the moment (don't want to hook up the REVO software yet, I'll let you guys see what happenes!) If that worked, APR's utility recogzined a generic COM port, and that fact that I was able to pull the immobilizer code out with no problems whatsoever (program acted just as if my old ISO-COM was connected) states that what I did must be working!
I'll test more tommorrow, when I am not so tired. I promise to share for those who are in the same boat I am in. Finally, I might have something to contribute!!


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING*

Hey I'm a lurker here, but just tested this software on my 2000 passat 1.8t (ATW)
I have an APR chip (hmmmm)
I had it read the default values and they came out like this:
Ch01:E4 -280 RPM
CH02:64 78.1%
CH03:64 78.1%
CH04:64 78.1%
CH05:64 78.1%
CH06:E4 -28
CH07:E4 -28 kmh
CH08:64 78.1%
CH09:E4 -21
CH10:64 -5.47%
CH11:64 100
CH12:64 39.2%
CH13:00 OFF OFF
CH14:E4 -28
I could not change the values, so i exited the program and started the car. CAR IDLES LIKE CRAP!! The program grenaded my ecu. I checked with vagcom, and all the adaptation channels are now HARD LOCKED AT 100 (should be 128) I cannot change them back to default. I tried saving channel 00 (to reset to default) but it did nothing. 
So could somebody please help me? revo can you help me return my ecu to stock values? I cannot change the values to take it too 100% with the revo program (tried that) Its almost like it stored a -30% baseline file or something and I cant reset it back to stock.
My only mistake was clicking 'yes' in the first screen of the REVO program.
Meethinks this is very dangerous software...
So what is the worst case scenario here? is my ECU dead?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
So wait, they're working literally on a "Big Turbo Program"? Wasn't that suppose to be the whole point of the Advanced Tuning Kit? So now they scrapped the atk, and decided to do a program designed for a larger turbo, work in conjuction with sps3, AND Lemmiwinks? 

The way I interpret it is that they _were_ working on the ATK but got sidetracked by the big turbo programming, but they _will_ get back to the ATK and finish it up. Probably working day and night now that the others have something similar in the works. Not completing would be suicide, their whole deal was serial tuning from the get go.
Oh, and a big sigh for us HEX-USB users.










_Modified by evilpat at 7:18 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

me thinks your full of crap, those initial numbers make no sense at all.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (evilpat)*

Oh, and a big sigh for us HEX-USB users.








Not yet my friend . . . don't quit yet (see my previuos post).


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_Hey I'm a lurker here, but just tested this software on my 2000 passat 1.8t (ATW)
I have an APR chip (hmmmm)
I had it read the default values and they came out like this:
Ch01:E4 -280 RPM
CH02:64 78.1%
CH03:64 78.1%
CH04:64 78.1%
CH05:64 78.1%
CH06:E4 -28
CH07:E4 -28 kmh
CH08:64 78.1%
CH09:E4 -21
CH10:64 -5.47%
CH11:64 100
CH12:64 39.2%
CH13:00 OFF OFF
CH14:E4 -28
I could not change the values, so i exited the program and started the car. CAR IDLES LIKE CRAP!! The program grenaded my ecu. I checked with vagcom, and all the adaptation channels are now HARD LOCKED AT 100 (should be 128) I cannot change them back to default. I tried saving channel 00 (to reset to default) but it did nothing. 
So could somebody please help me? revo can you help me return my ecu to stock values? I cannot change the values to take it too 100% with the revo program (tried that) Its almost like it stored a -30% baseline file or something and I cant reset it back to stock.
My only mistake was clicking 'yes' in the first screen of the REVO program.
Meethinks this is very dangerous software...
So what is the worst case scenario here? is my ECU dead?


OMG, less than 24 hrs and we already have a catastophe on our hands








Dude, I hope you are for real and someone can help you....


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
The way I interret it is that they _were_ working on the ATK but got sidetracked by the big turbo programming, but they _will_ get back to the ATK and finish it up. 

Thats what I was thinking at first, but that wouldn't make any sense to have an "Advanced Tuning Kit" where the perameters are workable, and also a "Big Turbo" program. There's more than one "big turbo" out there..











_Modified by Seanathan at 7:16 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (hoTTub)*

Its 100% true. And my car is currently undriveable.. does anyone know what I should do?


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
Thats what I was thinking at first, but that wouldn't make any sense to have an "Advanced Tuning Kit" where the perameters are workable, and also a "Big Turbo" program. There's more than one "big turbo" out there..










Maybe they weren't expecting APR and GIAC to get something out so soon, GIAC sure seemed surprised. Waiting for all the dust to settle on this one . . . free or not for the others I am curious about all three.


----------



## Tanto (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_ does anyone know what I should do? 

Maybe next time you shouldn't utilize tools unless you thouroughly understand them



_Modified by Tanto at 10:24 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

Oh DAMN. Sure didn't take long, did it?


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

ok...i'm really trying not to laugh.....


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_Full Name: Joe Schmo
Location: Moorpark CA USA 
Age: 26
Occupation: Crack Dealer
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned: 2000 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T tiptronic


maybe you shouldn't have used your own goods


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
maybe you shouldn't have used your own goods









No he's legit, I bought crack from him last week...








I can't help but giggle when people mess their cars up....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

It adaptatin channels nothing set in stone, get a vag-com, go to 00, and clear them, that will reset them all. I was messing with it for a few hours and nothign even close to this happened. If anything happend that sholdn't have it was it not communicating.


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Tanto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanto* »_
Maybe next time you shouldn't utilize tools unless you thouroughly understand them
_Modified by Tanto at 10:24 PM 1-12-2004_

Uhhh??what an *******. All i did was start the program. 
Keep in mind I have an ATW 1.8t.. maybe REVO didnt know about this engine code? 
And I'm not lying, for all who think I'm playing "make up a catastrophic scenario"
the crack thing is a joke, and I didnt put my real info, because I DIDNT WANT MY PROFILE POSTED ON A FORUM... AND THATS JUST WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## yippersA4stgIII (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff'sGTIAWW* »_yea. i'm most excited they got it to work w/ all chiptuner's programing... this will be an option to everyone and i've heard the real thing will boggle our minds.

I don't think they did. I think I think they are accessing the ECU much the same way as the Vag Com would IF you had the secret code.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

your profile was posted only because it was a joke, hence the joke


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

Can't connect to my '98 1.8t A4 ECU with either the revo freeware or the giac mobile tuner code. 
No that I expected to be able to do so, but I had to try.


----------



## kory2000 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_
Uhhh??what an *******. All i did was start the program. 
Keep in mind I have an ATW 1.8t.. maybe REVO didnt know about this engine code? 
And I'm not lying, for all who think I'm playing "make up a catastrophic scenario"
the crack thing is a joke, and I didnt put my real info, because I DIDNT WANT MY PROFILE POSTED ON A FORUM... AND THATS JUST WHAT HAPPENED
 THIS IS NOT A TOY !!!!


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (johnAWD)*

This product will not work on every car most 2000-UP ME7 VAG ECM are compatible.


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (GTIKunst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIKunst* »_This product will not work on every car most 2000-UP ME7 VAG ECM are compatible.

This is a tool for a tuner.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (GTIKunst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIKunst* »_
This is a tool for a tuner.

. . . and if cigarettes came in a black box with a skull and crossbones on the front people would still buy em'!!!








What is important is that the danger be understood and maybe some more info to help people out a bit.


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING*

Hey, guys chill out. I just want advice on what to do. Is there a way to reset the ecu's adaptation values? disconnect the ecu.... or ?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*

Chris86vw already told you what to do in the post above.


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_
. . . and if cigarettes came in a black box with a skull and crossbones on the front people would still buy em'!!!








What is important is that the danger be understood and maybe some more info to help people out a bit.

you mean like surgeon general say smoking cigarettes kills?

Well is this not the first screen you see when you try to open the software?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left the mall in the dust...*

Oh, man. I've GOT to turn off email notification for this thread!


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: (GTIKunst)*

What are partnerers?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_What are partnerers?










That's "partners" in English!


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_What are partnerers?










Obviosuly something we can mess up with this program or else there wouldn't have been a warning.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_What are partnerers?










Maybe its like encrichment...


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTIKunst)*

Warnings like that are good to get around being sued.
Warnings like that are bad since it does take one bad experience to be reported and credibility to suffer. People key in on failures more than successes with products like this, and this is exactly what will probably happen.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_Warnings like that are good to get around being sued.
Warnings like that are bad since it does take one bad experience to be reported and credibility to suffer. People key in on failures more than successes with products like this, and this is exactly what will probably happen.

It's not the program, it's the user who ignored the warnings.
Plus, I've got to agree with Chris. Monger's original numbers didn't seem right. When I read my ecu settings, nothing changed from this default view:








Did anyone else get anything different?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

What is channel 12? What are you scaling?


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Any good software MUST account for the "dumb user"
As well, when does someone always get the "full story?" People catch bits and pieces, and put it together to fit the conclusion. With a software tool like this, a story here about how something went wrong and a story there where something went wrong, people won't bother to research the whole thing. They'll just look for the common denominator - the software (or the users ... but humans always tell the truth etc so why would it be the human's fault?)
I just think it is a recipe for trouble. The 'Texer with the Passat who is posting troubles already ... is he going to encourage the use of this software, or even give it kind words to others? Probably not. And that is how the reputation begins ....


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_What is channel 12? What are you scaling?

SEL = Specified Engine Load
Load based baby....


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (new 337)*

Lowering your boost, eh?


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_Lowering your boost, eh?

Nope, not me. These new gizmos dont do much for me, I have my fueling max'd out already, so until I can raise the boost at redline significantly, I will just wait and read about people screwing up their cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
It's not the program, it's the user who ignored the warnings.
Plus, I've got to agree with Chris. Monger's original numbers didn't seem right. When I read my ecu settings, nothing changed from this default view:
Did anyone else get anything different?

i had raised my idle with vag a few months ago...so when i read my ecu the only thing that changed was it said my idle was at +40


----------



## GTiVdubber (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (syktek)*

anyone see that thread about the giac mobile tuning software. . . anyone checked it out yet. . . i downloaded it but cant get it open yet.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (new 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *new 337* »_... I will just wait and read about people screwing up their cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Sad, but true.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_
My only mistake was clicking 'yes' in the first screen of the REVO program.
Meethinks this is very dangerous software...
So what is the worst case scenario here? is my ECU dead?


The Gerbil has been deployed!








Do you think you can reach the tail?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk's Wagon* »_
The Gerbil has been deployed!








Do you think you can reach the tail?


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (germanrox)*

i'm sure Mr. Slave will comment on how to handle lemmiwinks by tomorrow. that should help clear out some problems.


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Jeff'sGTIAWW)*

worked great on my 2003 GTI 20th anni with GIAC chip version 12.
I added 3 degrees timing and raised the idle. I will let everyone know how it worked out tomorrow.



_Modified by drm916 at 9:25 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

hahaha It's nice Revo has a sense of humor. 

Guys click here to watch a clip on Lemmiwinks...


----------



## Thagodfather (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: REVO left the mall in the dust... (JettaRed)*

Edit: Mistake


_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 7:59 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

I still like to know how 'REVO Left ''them all'' in the dust..." with this application. Doesn't seem anymore then the other 'tuners' software soon to be out and the limits of normal vag-com


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

Probably just a bit of over-enthusiasm on the part of the guy who started this thread.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Galactic02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galactic02* »_I still like to know how 'REVO Left ''them all'' in the dust..." with this application.

maybe because it's freely available right now and claims to work with other chiptuners software? You said it yourself... "the other 'tuners' software *soon to be out*"... and we all know what that can turn into. delay... delay...


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (johnAWD)*

True...it did sound good


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_hahaha It's nice Revo has a sense of humor. 

Guys click here to watch a clip on Lemmiwinks...









thank you! i was looking for that.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (roly)*

ok so i thought about this and its not as amazing as wel all thought...
I saw that we could adjust the idle in channel 0 and that's what made this all click. I mean its awesome that REVO figured out what these channels do, but if you have a VAG-COM you could just go to Engine->Adaptation and go channel by channel through and do what you want, just like REVO. The only difference is that REVO's s/w doesn't have a limit and VAG-COM, being that it emulates a dealer's OBD tool, does have limits. So if your tweaking within the safe limits that VAG-COM has is not good enough for you, see if a little more tweaking can be achieved through this.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

a little more insight, if this program can raise the boost map up as a whole, the timing map up as a whole and fuel, isn't this the SAME as an SPS3?
Think about it...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Galactic02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galactic02* »_I still like to know how 'REVO Left ''them all'' in the dust..." with this application. 

You're reading it wrong! It says "REVO left the mall in the dust...". It has something to do with shopping.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_a little more insight, if this program can raise the boost map up as a whole, the timing map up as a whole and fuel, isn't this the SAME as an SPS3?
Think about it...


I believe so. Minus the boost function anyway. At least you could use it in that same manner. Now I can finally play with my timing when running some c-16.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_a little more insight, if this program can raise the boost map up as a whole, the timing map up as a whole and fuel, isn't this the SAME as an SPS3?
Think about it...

I posted this yesterday. I got it from a Revo source.

_Quote »_You can't adjust load up, only down, so you can't do much with the boost. When you change timing/fuel in this software, it adjusts timing/fuel over the entire range. It's not a replacement for the SPS3. With the SPS3, if you change timing/fuel it actually goes to a different map.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yea i read that too, i just got excited and forgot about it lol.
So the SPS3 alters the chipped portion of the ECU and this alters the adaptaion parameters...
Seems like a winning combination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phatdub (Jul 23, 2003)

Why Cant I turn off email notification for this thread. I had 53 new emails this morning.


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Just incase something changes and they don't want to give it away free anymore, lol









Thanks, looked like the link was broken...LOL


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Galactic02)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *Galactic02* »_I still like to know how 'REVO Left ''them all'' in the dust..." with this application. Doesn't seem anymore then the other 'tuners' software soon to be out and the limits of normal vag-com

Exactly Revo is showing everyone that the other softwares out there are no better than theirs with the fancy names making it look like they have such a grand piece of software coming out when in fact it's basic vag-com controls. Not to mention Lemiwinks is FREE and will work on any cars chip not just their own

_Modified by GTIKunst at 6:41 PM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by GTIKunst at 1:51 AM 1-14-2004_


_Modified by GTIKunst at 1:52 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## mr911sc (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (GTIKunst)*

I think people also like the plain/no BS style of the interface as opposed by ridiculous hard to read "X-TREME" graphics... in addition, I love the fact that I can blow up the car if I want to. Give me the adjustablility. Let ME worry about the rest. Don't coddle the morons.


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (mr911sc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr911sc* »_I think people also like the plain/no BS style of the interface as opposed by ridiculous hard to read "X-TREME" graphics... in addition, I love the fact that I can blow up the car if I want to. Give me the adjustablility. Let ME worry about the rest. Don't coddle the morons.

My thoughts exactly if you don't want to mess with it buy a chip and you don't have to touch a freakin thing. If you do want to mess with it assume responsibility and do what you wish. Most people that will touch this software are not tuners so why do they want to mess with it or any other product for that matter. And if you want to be safe buy Revo and an SPS3 and you will be in the comfort zone and still have adjustability without the use of a laptop.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (GTIKunst)*

If you bothered to read the other thread by Brett/APR, he AND GIAC both explain why their tuning software is different. Theirs AREN'T just VAG-COM controls. They make actual programming changes that allow you to have MORE tunability but more safety than is available in this REVO application. READ people, READ... the others ARE better than this one. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1189660

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIKunst* »_.
Exactly Revo is showing everyone that the others software is no better than the theirs with the fancy names making it look like they have such a grand piece of software coming out when in fact it's basic vag-com controls. Not to mention Lemiwinks is FREE and will work on any cars chip not just their own

_Modified by GTIKunst at 6:41 PM 1-13-2004_


_Modified by zerind at 1:32 PM 1-13-2004_


_Modified by zerind at 1:34 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett/APR* »_So to recap what I have said so far, V-Tune and at least one other recently announced product are tapping into functionality that is already built into the ECU and which is already accessible by most any VAG scantool on the market. The values are capped with limits that make many of them unadjustable using a direct access route. Furthermore, the boost (load) control value can only lower the boost even if the upper and lower limits are set to extremes.


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_If you bothered to read the other thread by Brett/APR, he AND GIAC both explain why their tuning software is different. Theirs AREN'T just VAG-COM controls. They make actual programming changes that allow you to have MORE tunability but more safety than is available in this REVO application. READ people, READ... the others ARE better than this one. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1189660

_Modified by zerind at 1:32 PM 1-13-2004_

_Modified by zerind at 1:34 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (zerind)*

actually zerin if you check brett said basically that v-tune is like lemmiwinks and they will be using the same method...

_Quote »_So to recap what I have said so far, V-Tune and at least one other recently announced product are tapping into functionality that is already built into the ECU and which is already accessible by most any VAG scantool on the market. The values are capped with limits that make many of them unadjustable using a direct access route. Furthermore, the boost (load) control value can only lower the boost even if the upper and lower limits are set to extremes


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

uh oh someone just got OWNED


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

Yes, but its not JUST the VAG-Com adaptation channels they are doing. They had to make some changes to the code to allow boost changes above and beyond what the Adapation channels allow. Thats what I was trying to get at. 

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_actually zerin if you check brett said basically that v-tune is like lemmiwinks and they will be using the same method...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_Yes, but its not JUST the VAG-Com adaptation channels they are doing. They had to make some changes to the code to allow boost changes above and beyond what the Adapation channels allow. Thats what I was trying to get at. 


And just as APR SAID, they are doing, REVO has also SAID they will be doing that in the future and that lemmiwinks was not their final product. GIAC has also SAID it can go further but no one has reported back that it can. All are still in alpha and beta states so you can't really make a deicision. lemmiwinks is good for those who have been waiting to fiddle for a long time now, however its nto perfect. We will see what happens as each tuner comes out with something different, but that just goes back to tuner wars because each is only going to work with their respective system.
And yes you can adjust boost with the APR software, the point was that you were saying that apr was not using the adaptations that wre in the ecu already, I was just pointing out that brett even said thats what they were using, although with some modifications to make you be able to adjust up, which means theirs is developed further but again ist not done and neither is REVO or GIAC.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_Hey I'm a lurker here, but just tested this software on my 2000 passat 1.8t (ATW)
I have an APR chip (hmmmm)
I had it read the default values and they came out like this:
Ch01:E4 -280 RPM
CH02:64 78.1%
CH03:64 78.1%
CH04:64 78.1%
CH05:64 78.1%
CH06:E4 -28
CH07:E4 -28 kmh
CH08:64 78.1%
CH09:E4 -21
CH10:64 -5.47%
CH11:64 100
CH12:64 39.2%
CH13:00 OFF OFF
CH14:E4 -28
I could not change the values, so i exited the program and started the car. CAR IDLES LIKE CRAP!! The program grenaded my ecu. I checked with vagcom, and all the adaptation channels are now HARD LOCKED AT 100 (should be 128) I cannot change them back to default. I tried saving channel 00 (to reset to default) but it did nothing. 
So could somebody please help me? revo can you help me return my ecu to stock values? I cannot change the values to take it too 100% with the revo program (tried that) Its almost like it stored a -30% baseline file or something and I cant reset it back to stock.
My only mistake was clicking 'yes' in the first screen of the REVO program.
Meethinks this is very dangerous software...
So what is the worst case scenario here? is my ECU dead?


F. Monger,
The secret login for your ECU (I assume it's an 4B0906018BG) is 07825. Enter this login in VAG-COM and reset all your adaptation channels. Hopefully this will fix your problem. It appears that their program misrecognized the adaptation block and wrote to the wrong addresses. Anyways, hopefully this should fix it.
Brett
APR
btw, the 'locked' adaptation channels cannot be changed NOR reset without entering the secret login. Doing a reset without entering the login will only reset the unlocked channels.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (GTIKunst)*

Evidently reading is beyond many of you...
Edited to agree pretty much with what chris86vw said... Much meaner things *were* here...


_Modified by Newspimp at 2:23 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newspimp* »_Evidently reading is beyond many of you...
Jesus... Can you people read? It's sad sometimes. Both products are free, and both help to further tuning advancements. One happens to allow performance both beyond and below factory/chip set levels and the other lets you play with it within the factory confines.
Yet everyone jumps on and says the factory-limited one is so much freakin' better and the one that operates the proper way and allows performance tuning *beyond* factory controls is so much worse. WTF.

No one is jumping up and down saying that the revo one is better. The only thing that makes it better is that its free, works with every ECU regardless of chip, and its out now. Personally I have no need to raise boost at the momement I am running a boost controller on a KO3 file spiking to 25+psi and holding 21 till redlie with more fuel then I know what to do with. So boost is not a concern. I wanted to fiddle with fueling al ittle, bit and I wanted to be able to play with timing some. This got me that yesterday for free. In the future when each company finishes their respective programs then people will go with that I can guarantee it. But right now it appears that within lets just roughly say 3 months all 3 companies will have a product to offer to their current cusomers, all capable of adjusting everything from idle to boost.
so no one has a reading problem here, well many do, but this probably the worst post to point that out in.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

btw, the 'locked' adaptation channels cannot be changed NOR reset without entering the secret login. Doing a reset without entering the login will only reset the unlocked channels, which in this case are only boost (SEL) and idle.



Even more of a reason why people think F monger is a fake, because he seemed to somehow know that certain channels could lock, but had no clue how to fix it. Not to mention you dont' see many people with 12 posts trying ot tune their own car.


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
No one is jumping up and down saying that the revo one is better. The only thing that makes it better is that its free, works with every ECU regardless of chip, and its out now. Personally I have no need to raise boost at the momement I am running a boost controller on a KO3 file spiking to 25+psi and holding 21 till redlie with more fuel then I know what to do with. So boost is not a concern. I wanted to fiddle with fueling al ittle, bit and I wanted to be able to play with timing some. This got me that yesterday for free. In the future when each company finishes their respective programs then people will go with that I can guarantee it. But right now it appears that within lets just roughly say 3 months all 3 companies will have a product to offer to their current cusomers, all capable of adjusting everything from idle to boost.
so no one has a reading problem here, well many do, but this probably the worst post to point that out in.

Well, honestly, my post came from the top few of this page (loved the "Lemmiwinks is free" insinuation; IIRC V-Tune is as well) And given the title "REVO left them all in the dust" (corrected for spelling) there is definitely an air of "this one is better than the rest" and I simply wanted to know why one is better than the others. So far, I've seen at least one person screw up their car and it won't allow any performance beyond what the ECU normally calls for, and the only true support on that issue has come from the manufacturer or the "other" software.
So, yeah, I'm wondering where "REVO" leaves "them all in the dust", because as it's seeming so far, in current forms of course, one is leaving in the dust, but it isn't Lemmiwinks.
My personal opinions, though.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*

I was using the REVO program today and it worked but when I would read the ECU I got an error that popped up. "HEY.....NAK..NAK..NAK". Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_I was using the REVO program today and it worked but when I would read the ECU I got an error that popped up. "HEY.....NAK..NAK..NAK". Does anyone know what this means?

It just lost communication, guess its their funny way of saying it. Had it a few times while using it last nite.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*

That must be the Gerbil talking at you.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Even more of a reason why people think F monger is a fake, because he seemed to somehow know that certain channels could lock, but had no clue how to fix it. Not to mention you dont' see many people with 12 posts trying ot tune their own car.

FWIW, f_monger has hundreds of posts over at clubb5, vwvortex is not the end-all source for vw info. Maybe REVO didn't test it on a passat







or intended for it to be released. Without documentation or an answer from Revo we won't know. Thank you Brett for posting the secret code to use vagcom to try to fix it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (scotty_passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotty_passat* »_Without documentation or an answer from Revo we won't know.

*Of course they won't answer, that is called support. They have a disclaimer where you waive that support if you screw something up.* Case in point, the guy with the Passat ....


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (scotty_passat)*

It only needs to be communicating when reading or sending a signal to the ecu right?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk's Wagon* »_That must be the Gerbil talking at you.










LOL!!!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Does anyone have ANY ideas on how to get the USB vag to work?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newspimp* »_
So far, I've seen at least one person screw up their car

That is still to be determined if it really happened, my vote goes to BS.


_Quote »_
and it won't allow any performance beyond what the ECU normally calls for, and the only true support on that issue has come from the manufacturer or the "other" software.

I increased the timing 6 degrees last nite just as a test and went out and it stayed advanced 6 degrees, if thats not a performance increase I am not sure what is. its not all about boost.

_Quote »_
So, yeah, I'm wondering where "REVO" leaves "them all in the dust", because as it's seeming so far, in current forms of course, one is leaving in the dust, but it isn't Lemmiwinks..

Right now revo does have the lead because of it being a universal product. All are saying they could have done it but chose not to. REVO did, so they are in the lead there. APR and GIAC could offer it, but there is no point now, you are limited by the ECU lemmiwinks does what anyone else can do. They all have plans to have more advancd software, right now GIAC and APR are tied since they both ahve it out but for limited ECUs. However again revo is ahead because they offered somethign up to the public for free that works for all. Again once this dust settles everyone wll get back to work on their software and in a few months we will all have access to softwar with whatever current chip they have.
The title was just to get peoples attention and make them think that maybe revo blew up a mall (thats just for you funny man jettared)


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
not to bash the site its a good site, but all the threads just reference the related threads on vortex.....

eh, thats your opinion, feel free to it. its all the same topics, of course, but i see it standing of its own accord. the only difference is we dont have 80 posts of bull**** to sort through to get to any real answers....at least thats my opinion.
-KP


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
That is still to be determined if it really happened, my vote goes to BS.

I increased the timing 6 degrees last nite just as a test and went out and it stayed advanced 6 degrees, if thats not a performance increase I am not sure what is. its not all about boost.
Right now revo does have the lead because of it being a universal product. All are saying they could have done it but chose not to. REVO did, so they are in the lead there. APR and GIAC could offer it, but there is no point now, you are limited by the ECU lemmiwinks does what anyone else can do. They all have plans to have more advancd software, right now GIAC and APR are tied since they both ahve it out but for limited ECUs. However again revo is ahead because they offered somethign up to the public for free that works for all. Again once this dust settles everyone wll get back to work on their software and in a few months we will all have access to softwar with whatever current chip they have.
The title was just to get peoples attention and make them think that maybe revo blew up a mall (thats just for you funny man jettared)

you advancted timing 6 degrees above what? a "chipped file" on what octane and on what intercooler at what boost on what turbo? 6 degrees doenst equal a performance in crease at all if your knock sensor starts pulling 8 deg instead of 2. ive found with blocks 020, 022, and 023 on stock IC, stock turbo at "chipped boost" i cant advance timing more than about 2 degrees above stock chip levels on 94 octane w/ screwing with the knock sensor. you want to tickle it, not screw it IDB.
-KP


_Modified by KurtP at 12:55 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (scotty_passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotty_passat* »_
FWIW, f_monger has hundreds of posts over at clubb5, vwvortex is not the end-all source for vw info. Maybe REVO didn't test it on a passat







or intended for it to be released. Without documentation or an answer from Revo we won't know. Thank you Brett for posting the secret code to use vagcom to try to fix it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats exactly my point, why does he never post here but today is the day he decies to post here?? I'm just pointing out that it seems odd. do I need to link you to the thread where we aer currently discussing that this is a forum and opinions aer allowed here???


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

Hey Chris, did you log timing pull after you upped it? Where were you at? How much would you guys say it would be safe to turn it up with 100 oct on the 100 program? I know the program itself bumps timing but I'm sure if there is safe room to turn it up 6 degrees on 93, then there is some room with 100 oct.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (KurtP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KurtP* »_
eh, thats your opinion, feel free to it. its all the same topics, of course, but i see it standing of its own accord. the only difference is we dont have 80 posts of bull**** to sort through to get to any real answers....at least thats my opinion.
-KP

I fully unserstand, I was just pointing out that you need to come here to read anyway to beable to go back and then post there.I used to read and post on other sites, I wasted more time reading the same thing 50 times on 5 sites and having to post the same thing on each site. I am not saying ban all other sites or vwvortex is better, but you have to remember that this is the largest forum in the world of any kind, there is alot more informatin here then on other forums.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_
*Of course they won't answer, that is called support. They have a disclaimer where you waive that support if you screw something up.* Case in point, the guy with the Passat ....

right, I read the disclaimer and decided to wait for documentation (that [email protected] said is coming BTW) prior to trying it on my car. 
Unsupported or not, they should have said what cars it was tested on/etc. prior to leaking it to the public, or had their documentation written up to go along with it.....Because the only reviews in this thread either say it doesn't work because of communication/hardware errors, or it works just fine "with all chips and VWAG ECUS from 2000+"


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (KurtP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KurtP* »_
you advancted timing 6 degrees above what? a "chipped file" on what octane and on what intercooler at what boost on what turbo? 6 degrees doenst equal a performance in crease at all if your knock sensor starts pulling 8 deg instead of 2. ive found with blocks 020, 022, and 023 on stock IC, stock turbo at "chipped boost" i cant advance timing more than about 2 degrees above stock chip levels on 94 octane w/ screwing with the knock sensor. you want to tickle it, not screw it IDB.


I already posted all this information, if you took your time to read you would find it all in this thread.


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

well, i dont really think you are qualified to say where i do or dont get my information. i havnt even been on this sight for months with any level of consistancy, and only back here because im spreading some information on my beta work. thats the afore mentioned 80 posts of bull**** i referred to. i dont have the time nor the desire to sift through 5 pages of opinions and fan boy posts to get one shred of data in a technical forum. thats not whats its for and here we are going back and forth.
i could sit here and debate this with you, but you arent going to listen to anything i have to say anyway unless its the same as what you say. so im not getting sucked further into another waste of bandwidth with you. ive had my fill several times over in pointless arguements on this sight which is why i left in the first place. i posted the link to the other forums because we have discussions, not bickering. but by all means please use what works for you.
lates
-KP



_Modified by KurtP at 1:04 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Hey Chris, did you log timing pull after you upped it? Where were you at? How much would you guys say it would be safe to turn it up with 100 oct on the 100 program? I know the program itself bumps timing but I'm sure if there is safe room to turn it up 6 degrees on 93, then there is some room with 100 oct.

yes we logged it,
I am not going to say whether its safe or not, the way this thread is going I'll get sued if someone raises it and blows their motor up.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

Can you at least say how many degrees of pull there was? You can hit me on IM if you want.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

way to turn a potentially informative and usefull thread into a bickerfest you boys.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_

Thats exactly my point, why does he never post here but today is the day he decies to post here?? I'm just pointing out that it seems odd. do I need to link you to the thread where we aer currently discussing that this is a forum and opinions aer allowed here???

Maybe I can help...When I saw this thread yesterday I posted a link at clubb5.com, b50ne.com, and others to spread the word as it looks interesting. He replied to one of them, so I assume he usually hangs out there but came over came over here, read the link, tried it out, and then posted here since this is where all of the discussion was.
I agree with you that opinions are allowed, not quite sure why that is directed at me








but hey,








*edit for spelling*



_Modified by scotty_passat at 1:07 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Can you at least say how many degrees of pull there was? You can hit me on IM if you want.

I already posted what was tested and the conditions and the outcome.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

You said it was advanced 6 degrees and it held 6 degrees but you didn't say how much the ecu was pulling back. Like I said, you can hit me on IM if you want. I don't plan on just jumping in my car and turning up timing, trust me.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*

With all the posts thus far, I thought someone might have mentioned being interested in what I found out last night. Guess not . . .


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*

Super1.8T*ease* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
F. Monger,
The secret login for your ECU (I assume it's an 4B0906018BG) is 07825. Enter this login in VAG-COM and reset all your adaptation channels. Hopefully this will fix your problem. It appears that their program misrecognized the adaptation block and wrote to the wrong addresses. Anyways, hopefully this should fix it.
Brett
APR
btw, the 'locked' adaptation channels cannot be changed NOR reset without entering the secret login. Doing a reset without entering the login will only reset the unlocked channels.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 1-13-2004_

he has BH, not BG according to his post at clubb5 (looking for a price on a new ECU







) Brett do you have code for that?


_Modified by scotty_passat at 1:28 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Right now revo does have the lead because of it being a universal product. All are saying they could have done it but chose not to. REVO did, so they are in the lead there. APR and GIAC could offer it, but there is no point now, you are limited by the ECU lemmiwinks does what anyone else can do. They all have plans to have more advancd software, right now GIAC and APR are tied since they both ahve it out but for limited ECUs. However again revo is ahead because they offered somethign up to the public for free that works for all. Again once this dust settles everyone wll get back to work on their software and in a few months we will all have access to softwar with whatever current chip they have.
The title was just to get peoples attention and make them think that maybe revo blew up a mall (thats just for you funny man jettared)

Evidently, it isn't a universal product. A catch-all product isn't necc. better than a specialized one; your definition of "better" is a point of contention. For my home computer, on which I do many things, a "universal" operating system tends to work well enough. It does just about whatever I need, but has some interoperability problems and isn't as efficient as a system setup directly for file server performance, or video rendering performance. For my servers, I run a system that is dedicated to the task at hand, and does that job well, day in day out without fail. What need would I have for a media player on my file server? What would I need HS ECU support for in my 01 Jetta with a DL ECU? 
In that respect, I consider "better" to be a system directly suited for the task at hand, and capable of extracting the best performance while having no known incidences of problems yet. While it is true that boost isn't the end-all be-all of adjustments in performance, it is definitely a key factor. To have non-hardware based adjustability of ALL components to their maximum safe levels is a definite plus, IMO. Thusly, in my opinion, the Revo software, while universal, isn't as good as the GIAC or APR software. But, evidently for many, just because it *IS* REVO, it can *never* be worse in any way








And, FWIW, it is a pretty major http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for doubting that person who did have the problems. Perhaps if you had some form of proof, or something more than "they knew it locked, but didn't know how to fix it" and it'd be fine. But still calling BS, when other, more established and reputable members DO vouch is a pretty sad sign. Have you considered that this person saw the links, as cross-posted elsewhere, and decided to reply here, as more people have likely replied to this thread than may have even viewed it at other places. C'mon; while this is the largest, it isn't the end-all be-all of VW performance.
As I said, these are simply my opinions, which last time I checked were still allowed here...


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super1.8T* »_With all the posts thus far, I thought someone might have mentioned being interested in what I found out last night. Guess not . . .

Ok, you have my attention. Spill it.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_You said it was advanced 6 degrees and it held 6 degrees but you didn't say how much the ecu was pulling back. Like I said, you can hit me on IM if you want. I don't plan on just jumping in my car and turning up timing, trust me.









think about what you said I said..... and then decided for your self it ws pulling back


----------



## Phatdub (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

I really want to turn of the notifications for this thread but when I go unsubscribe I get an error. Wassup with that


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newspimp* »_
Evidently, it isn't a universal product. A catch-all product isn't necc. better than a specialized one; your definition of "better" is a point of contention. For my home computer, on which I do many things, a "universal" operating system tends to work well enough. It does just about whatever I need, but has some interoperability problems and isn't as efficient as a system setup directly for file server performance, or video rendering performance. For my servers, I run a system that is dedicated to the task at hand, and does that job well, day in day out without fail. What need would I have for a media player on my file server? What would I need HS ECU support for in my 01 Jetta with a DL ECU?

The point is that it is a univeral product and that others are chosing to make it ECU specific so that it cant be shared as easily. Which is perfectly fair. However the product as a hole will be universal as in having the exact same functions between ECUs, it will just be locked, so your examples are incorrect.

_Quote »_
In that respect, I consider "better" to be a system directly suited for the task at hand, and capable of extracting the best performance while having no known incidences of problems yet. While it is true that boost isn't the end-all be-all of adjustments in performance, it is definitely a key factor. To have non-hardware based adjustability of ALL components to their maximum safe levels is a definite plus, IMO. Thusly, in my opinion, the Revo software, while universal, isn't as good as the GIAC or APR software. 

see above, the othes will be done so because they must work with their software, the adjustability and what can be done will not change based on ECU, it will only change becuase of hardware/software issues. this does not make a product better or worse, it does however give a compnay better control on who uses it and how its used. A little more research on the product and the products coming out in the future is highly suggested before your assumptions are made.

_Quote »_
But, evidently for many, just because it *IS* REVO, it can *never* be worse in any way









Again you are directing comments towards me that make no sense. I do not have nor will I ever have a revo chip in my car. If APR came out with this universal software first I would use it, but I would not use an APR chip in my car. If GIAC came out with universal software then maybe you could have made this assumption that I am biased beuase I use and support them, not REVO. As soon as GIAC has completed their software I will start using that, but till then I will use revo, the ONLY universal software out right now to do this.


> And, FWIW, it is a pretty major http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for doubting that person who did have the problems. Perhaps if you had some form of proof, or something more than "they knew it locked, but didn't know how to fix it" and it'd be fine. But still calling BS, when other, more established and reputable members DO vouch is a pretty sad sign. Have you considered that this person saw the links, as cross-posted elsewhere, and decided to reply here, as more people have likely replied to this thread than may have even viewed it at other places. C'mon; while this is the largest, it isn't the end-all be-all of VW performance.[.quote]
> comments were made based on the style of righting and way it was presented and the actions of certain people with interest in this topic whom have made up fake names before in order to belittle other companies who also hold interest in this topic. So that is why I said what I said, and while no one else had the balls to post it I konw of several other people who mentioned it to me before I even posted my thoughts on it. So my post while al ittle out there was not completely off base.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

So, you're telling me there was no timing being pulled before you turned it up either?


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
F. Monger,
The secret login for your ECU (I assume it's an 4B0906018BG) is 07825. Enter this login in VAG-COM and reset all your adaptation channels. Hopefully this will fix your problem. It appears that their program misrecognized the adaptation block and wrote to the wrong addresses. Anyways, hopefully this should fix it.
Brett
APR
btw, the 'locked' adaptation channels cannot be changed NOR reset without entering the secret login. Doing a reset without entering the login will only reset the unlocked channels.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 1-13-2004_

Thank you!!! this login worked. I was able to reset the values by saving ch 00 after entering the 'secret' login.
btw, I have a 'bh' ecu, but this login worked anyway.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_So, you're telling me there was no timing being pulled before you turned it up either?

If timing was advanced 6 degrees but there was 2 degrees of retard then it'd really only be advanced 4 degrees. So if Chris is saying it was advanced 6 degrees then it was advanced 6 degrees. Re-read the post, it was done on a stock car, so there is more room to play with timing vs a chipped car.








Mike


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (VWMike81)*

I see. My mistake. I was not aware this was on a stock ecu. I thought 6 degrees seemed a bit excessive.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Phatdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatdub* »_I really want to turn of the notifications for this thread but when I go unsubscribe I get an error. Wassup with that

LOL. Didn't you read the disclaimer first?


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*








funny roly, never thought of that before. Good catch!
barelyboosting1.8t, I am at work now, but I'll describe what I did and how I did it shortly. BTW, do you have a HEX-USB cable like me??
[email protected], I must give you a big thumbs up for helping the guy out with the dead car. Not only did you take time doing it, but helped a guy affected by REVO. What more can I say!?


_Modified by Super1.8T at 5:09 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
The point is that it is a univeral product and that others are chosing to make it ECU specific so that it cant be shared as easily. Which is perfectly fair. However the product as a hole will be universal as in having the exact same functions between ECUs, it will just be locked, so your examples are incorrect.


Actually, as I noted, "better" is a point of contention. Better is defined differently by different people. Your definition of "better" is more universal, but less equipped. My definition of "better" is maximum available tunability for my car. See, my examples are valid for my definition of better. IMHO, based on the ability to extend various performance items beyond what levels are currently in my programming, the APR software is better. Simply my point of view. If you feel the Revo software is better because it is universal, then so be it. But, just as you can say it is better for that reason, I can say it isn't for the limitations it has. 

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
see above, the othes will be done so because they must work with their software, the adjustability and what can be done will not change based on ECU, it will only change becuase of hardware/software issues. this does not make a product better or worse, it does however give a compnay better control on who uses it and how its used. A little more research on the product and the products coming out in the future is highly suggested before your assumptions are made.


Given that products to come out in the future aren't comparable from a objective standpoint, we must base comparisons on currently available software. And, based on user reports from others, I made my assumptions from there. This is related to your definition of "better". For me, one particular one is, and regardless of if the company makes it to work with one and not another, it is still, as a tool, better. 


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Again you are directing comments towards me that make no sense. I do not have nor will I ever have a revo chip in my car. If APR came out with this universal software first I would use it, but I would not use an APR chip in my car. If GIAC came out with universal software then maybe you could have made this assumption that I am biased beuase I use and support them, not REVO. As soon as GIAC has completed their software I will start using that, but till then I will use revo, the ONLY universal software out right now to do this.


Actually, that comment was to others. If it were directed directly at you, then I would have specified you. It is related to many other people.

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
comments were made based on the style of righting and way it was presented and the actions of certain people with interest in this topic whom have made up fake names before in order to belittle other companies who also hold interest in this topic. So that is why I said what I said, and while no one else had the balls to post it I konw of several other people who mentioned it to me before I even posted my thoughts on it. So my post while al ittle out there was not completely off base.


Regardless of whether or not it was offbase, off topic or off in left field, it was in poor taste and a poor sense of community. A person, who has given no reason for anyone to disbeleive him/her (other than writing style, which, is certainly no solid indicator of really anything) and is having a problem with a beta software with no support and a dead car, and you call bulls**t. I may be a little off-base for my "can any of you read" topic in this thread, but certainly no more than you for your comments on that issue.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super1.8T* »_ [email protected], I must give you a big thumbs up for helping the guy out with the dead car. Not only did you take time doing it, but helped a guy affected by REVO. *What more can I say!?*




How about, "Can you give us the super secret password for ALL the ECUs?"


----------



## F. Monger (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

Wow, I cannot believe the hostile response to my original post. You all sound like a bunch of spoiled brats. The reason I posted in this forum was BECAUSE I HAD A PROBLEM.. DUH. 
And also, just because the program worked correctly for you, doesnt mean you 'know what your doing' idiots. It means: REVO only tested the ecu's for 1.8t's found in golfs/jettas. (very amaturish)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR who helped me bring my car back from the dead
APR is truely a great company


_Modified by F. Monger at 10:34 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newspimp* »_
Actually, as I noted, "better" is a point of contention. Better is defined differently by different people. Your definition of "better" is more universal, but less equipped. My definition of "better" is maximum available tunability for my car. See, my examples are valid for my definition of better. IMHO, based on the ability to extend various performance items beyond what levels are currently in my programming, the APR software is better. Simply my point of view. If you feel the Revo software is better because it is universal, then so be it. But, just as you can say it is better for that reason, I can say it isn't for the limitations it has. 

We already said the same thing, However you are not acknowleding that right now REVO is the only company that offers something for your ECU, so its not a matter of which one will be better in the future, its a matter that you need to understand that you have no options, and right now the revo is the best because its the only choice for you, and it being universal and capable of working with your ECU right now makes it better at this point, whether you like function or it being universal better, is not an option right now.


_Quote »_
Given that products to come out in the future aren't comparable from a objective standpoint, we must base comparisons on currently available software. And, based on user reports from others, I made my assumptions from there. This is related to your definition of "better". For me, one particular one is, and regardless of if the company makes it to work with one and not another, it is still, as a tool, better. 

see above, right now neither you nor I have an option further then revo, making everything beyond revo an assumption.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (F. Monger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F. Monger* »_And also, just because the program worked correctly for you, doesnt mean you 'know what your doing' idiots. It means: REVO only tested the ecu's for 1.8t's found in golfs/jettas. (very amaturish)


Actually if you did some reasearch you will find that this information game from other forums, namely audiworld. So if those shops had tested it in golf/jettas first you would probabl think they would have posted it here, not there. So if you do not like people saying things about whta they feel your intentins are I highly suggest that you do not then go the same and make unwarranted comments about what revo did or didnt' do.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*

where is all this jibberish going? You can't make any improvements with your car with this really so why even play around and potentially s**t on your motor? The only way I'd mess with this application is if I had a unstable chip and a good mechanic.
Seemed good at first though, I've got blue balls.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*

Actually, you can make improvements if you know what you're doing.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_where is all this jibberish going? You can't make any improvements with your car with this really so why even play around and potentially s**t on your motor? The only way I'd mess with this application is if I had a unstable chip and a good mechanic.


I made improvements last nite ona car, so how can you say that you cant; do anythign with this???


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Super1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super1.8T* »_With all the posts thus far, I thought someone might have mentioned being interested in what I found out last night. Guess not . . .

spill the beans holmes


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Used the REVO software this morning on my '97 1.8t.
Now my engine is blown, no joke.
I'm burning oil like a mofo.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (gti_8v)*

Is your car DBW?


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (gti_8v)*

oh course, what I'm not telling you is that the software had nothing to do with it since it didn't even ever succeed in connecting, let alone change anything.
It doesn't seem to be compatible with pre-2000 ECUs.
What actually happend was my turbo broke and now squirts oil directly into the intake and exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I wouldn't buy REVO software cuz I'm a hardcore Garrett fan, but they are not to blame for this. Oh well, it really sux when this happens and its -29°c outside AND its windy as hell, damn K03 piece of crap.


_Modified by gti_8v at 7:38 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Is your car DBW?

His car is a hodge-podge of parts; ABA block, AEB head, Audi ECU. (Kudos for creativity! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) So, it's really not fair of him to complain that the Revo freeware (not their retail tuning software) allowed him to destroy his engine in spite of warnings.
*EDIT: He beat me to it!*



_Modified by JettaRed at 7:40 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

it was a joke chill


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (barelyboosting1.8t)*

nope, its DBC.

Man, just took the intake piping off, and theres oil everywhere.
I think my engine is fine, just the turbo is blown.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_8v* »_nope, its DBC.

Man, just took the intake piping off, and theres oil everywhere.
I think my engine is fine, just the turbo is blown.

what did you actually change with the software? what did you adjust?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_it was a joke chill

I don't wanna!
(And no, it wasn't a joke.)


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
what did you actually change with the software? what did you adjust?

nothing at all. Its just funny that I tried using it this morning (unsuccessfuly), drove to school never having had a chance to adjust anything.
Then on the way home, BOOM, smoke everywhere, smells like crap, runs like crap and backfires every 30 seconds as the ECU tries to adapt the idle and fuel trim but fails. I thought it was all over.
But I think the engine is fine. I ran it with the turbo bypassed and it now idles fine. Still alot of smoke though. Probably caught in the cat (I hope







)
I guess sh!t happens


_Modified by gti_8v at 7:44 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (gti_8v)*

maybe it wasnt the software and it just happened that you tried it the same day?
That said the same day i tried it my MAF went bad and i only have 7k. I got a signal too low DTC.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I made improvements last nite ona car, so how can you say that you cant; do anythign with this??? 

Ok, so explain this









_Quote »_Used the REVO software this morning on my '97 1.8t.
Now my engine is blown, no joke.
I'm burning oil like a mofo.

That's the point i was trying to make.


----------



## 1.8Tagger (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*

umm he already explained that the software was not the cause of his failure
can we please restart this thread


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (-YZ-)*

If you read the post you'd see it wasn't due to the software. His turbo bit it. I swear....people always crying around here. Watch out!!!!! It's the "KILL PROGRAM" all over!!!


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_maybe it wasnt the software and it just happened that you tried it the same day?
That said the same day i tried it my MAF went bad and i only have 7k. I got a signal too low DTC.

Joke or not. This is how rumors and misinformation gets spread around.
Reread his post please. 

_Quote »_oh course, what I'm not telling you is that *the software had nothing to do with it since it didn't even ever succeed in connecting, let alone change anything.*
It doesn't seem to be compatible with pre-2000 ECUs.
What actually happend was my turbo broke and now squirts oil directly into the intake and exhaust. 
I wouldn't buy REVO software cuz I'm a hardcore Garrett fan, but they are not to blame for this. Oh well, it really sux when this happens and its -29°c outside AND its windy as hell, damn K03 piece of crap.


the misinformation in here is running rampant


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

didn't see that post, sorry. i'm sure everyone will get over it


----------



## AutoX95 (Aug 4, 2002)

This thread is QUICKLY turning in to one of the WORST on the forum! I want INFO on lemmiwinks, not a bunch of crybaby's fighting to get the best and last word in!


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (AutoX95)*

There's plenty of info out on it now. Download it and see for yourself. I did and works like a champ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_If you bothered to read the other thread by Brett/APR, he AND GIAC both explain why their tuning software is different. Theirs AREN'T just VAG-COM controls. They make actual programming changes that allow you to have MORE tunability but more safety than is available in this REVO application. READ people, READ... the others ARE better than this one. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1189660
_Modified by zerind at 1:32 PM 1-13-2004_

i]Modified by zerind at 1:34 PM 1-13-2004

_Modified by GTIKunst at 2:39 AM 1-14-2004_
_Modified by GTIKunst at 2:40 AM 1-14-2004_
That’s why revo has the SPS3 unit that will allow you to control the settings safely just like the other stuff on the other stuff hitting the market god knows when and it's been proven effective over 1 year now without any problems. Not to mention you don’t need a laptop nor a vag-com cable.


_Modified by GTIKunst at 2:41 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Brett[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
F. Monger,
The secret login for your ECU (I assume it's an 4B0906018BG) is 07825. Enter this login in VAG-COM and reset all your adaptation channels. Hopefully this will fix your problem. It appears that their program misrecognized the adaptation block and wrote to the wrong addresses. Anyways, hopefully this should fix it.
Brett
APR
btw, the 'locked' adaptation channels cannot be changed NOR reset without entering the secret login. Doing a reset without entering the login will only reset the unlocked channels.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 1-13-2004_

Yes, [email protected] we know this is one of your people posting here I can totally smell the sabotage in this one guys.


----------



## Boredom (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (GTIKunst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIKunst* »_
Yes, [email protected] we know this is one of your people posting here I can totally smell the sabotage in this one guys.









http://www.clubb5.com/forums/v...d054a 


_Modified by Boredom at 9:19 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Boredom)*

conspiracy theory hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (Newspimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newspimp* »_
"In that respect, I consider "better" to be a system directly suited for the task at hand, and capable of extracting the best performance while having no known incidences of problems yet. While it is true that boost isn't the end-all be-all of adjustments in performance, it is definitely a key factor. To have non-hardware based adjustability of ALL components to their maximum safe levels is a definite plus, IMO. Thusly, in my opinion, the Revo software, while universal, isn't as good as the GIAC or APR software. But, evidently for many, just because it *IS* REVO, it can *never* be worse in any way







" 


Revo has had safe adjustability of boost and timing since day one with their SPS3 everyone else has been trying to catch up so they came up with a different approach, as Revo's SPS units are patent pending. The other comapnys products have not even been released to the market as of now and must only be used with their own software much like the SPS3 in order to increase boost. One benefit of the Revo SPS3 is you don’t have to own a Laptop nor a vag-com cable. They are simply showing everyone that what the others have is not that special and that they have been adjusting boost and timing since day one of Revo. This software is nothing but a marketing attempt from the other tuners to be like Revo thats why Revo gives it away for FREE it's worthless.


_Modified by GTIKunst at 2:45 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Boredom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boredom* »_








http://www.clubb5.com/forums/v...d054a 


_Modified by Boredom at 9:19 PM 1-13-2004_

Nice, I guess he's an everyday Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (spoolin turbo s)*

who ever started this forum needs hooked on phonics , obviously they have no idea on how to do research comparing apples to apples , ( revo , apr , giac ) and i bet they have revo programing ! so mr wonder boy must trys winning people over to revo . dude go play lotto you have a better chance ! people who tune their cars work off of facts not listening to you saying revo left them all in the dust ... obviously apr and giac's are better than revo's . and from what ive read so far im comming to the conclusion that apr's is the best (so far) as in more tunning options like the boost part , ohhh sheesh i dont even know why im typing .


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (337APRS3)*


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_who ever started this forum needs hooked on phonics , obviously they have no idea on how to do research comparing apples to apples , ( revo , apr , giac ) and i bet they have revo programing ! so mr wonder boy must trys winning people over to revo . dude go play lotto you have a better chance ! people who tune their cars work off of facts not listening to you saying revo left them all in the dust ... obviously apr and giac's are better than revo's . and from what ive read so far im comming to the conclusion that apr's is the best (so far) as in more tunning options like the boost part , ohhh sheesh i dont even know why im typing .


You say we work from facts. So where are yours that support this statement??? This is the bottom line. Revo was the first to release this kind of programming to EVERYONE. APR and GIAC's are only limited to beta testers right now and certain kinds of programming. Sure they have more options then this revo program but keep this in mind.....THIS IS NOT REVOS FINAL PROGRAM!!! This is just something they had "stuffed in the tuning closet" that they figured would be useful to us. WHICH IT IS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With that being said, I'd say Revo is ahead of the game for now.


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (Boredom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boredom* »_








http://www.clubb5.com/forums/v...d054a 
and your point is? That propaganda is flying around in other forum’s as well.

_Modified by Boredom at 9:19 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (barelyboosting1.8t)*

i hope they are , cause my money goes to the best !


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Well just had a car out testing it out to play with the functions of the revo software. Its wet and its hard to get consistant runs on the street anyway so I'll just be brief with what I found.
Logged timing, stopped car, upped timing 6 degrees, logged timing again. Car averaged about 6 degrees advance over previous run, so yes the ignition function does work and does work very well.
We tried playing with the primary fuel tweek. But if you were to increase it by 20%, and then check block 033, you would find that the correction would be in the high teens (16-18%). So by increasing hte base fuel, the car would still try to adapt it back. SO your saying oh then evenif I increase the base fuel tweek then its going to pull it back. Well thats where lamba regulation came in, if you change lambda regulation, it will not adjust for the error as much, and just by lowering that a tiny bit, we were able to get the 033 down into the 7-8% range.
We tried to play with the fuel tweak, increasing/decreasing loads, but without a wideband you really arent' gonna see much while driving. I Am also curious if these are just TDI functions anyway since it mentions pump accel, I thnk that what they are for. 
secondary fueling we didn't touch, I'l play another time
AHHH , speed limiter. WEll we cleraly were not going to go out and do 140mph to see if it worked. so we moved it down, way down to say 80mph range







. yeah it hit it liike a brick wall. So those of you with upsolute chips maybe able to up your top speed a bit (not that the chip gives you the power to go that fast anyway, come on its an up chip...)
Thats all we played with, I'll try and get my car back together soon and play with some more stuff since I have my wideband installed. I feel there must be someway to do some minor adjusting for those running bigger turbos and larger injectors where they can still run reasonable fuel pressure, have the car idle right, and still get the fuel you need up top, my car has those so I'll play soon.

Chris, how were you able to adjust timing channel 9 and primary fuel channel 10 if Revo's adaptation writeup says both of these channels are locked?


----------



## GTIKunst (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_i hope they are , cause my money goes to the best !









To the best of what? Its kind of like saying Ferrari is not the best I'm going with Lamborghini. This is personal preference and is very subjective it does not mean that one is better than the other.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (GTIKunst)*

ok I have read too much BS...
On Comunication errors, Well I have a USB to Serial and works fine even with the vagcom software. Some errors can be fixed by making the port work slower, some blocks on the ECU need precise comunication to work (like the ABS MODULE) go to te properties and set the Tranmit and Recieve buffer to lowest, this will garanty comunication.
Second, Each company has program that does the same thing. Each one is still lacking boost level adjustments, but the point REVO wants to make is that hey, this program (I dont think it even gets to be a software) is so useless (to produce and sell) so why not just give it for free.... in other words, HEY DUMB WHATS, THE OTHER COMPANIES ARE GOING TO CHARGE YOU FOR A MONTHLY SCHOOL PROYECT.... at least that is what I think.....
Whats with the passat error and that BS on Monger.... It really looks like an APR plot just to through away the buzz on REVO.... I mean, come on!!! if your car would have acepted the values you said, just look and think about them, your car would not even start... idle in negative numbers? you would have destroyed the CAT..... If you all happy for APR helping these guy, think again!!!(suppose that they planned it all), goes what? this has made a lot of problems on other forums and yes, we are now like fighting and forgeting the true purpose of these forums... TUne!! TUNE TUNE!!! and in this case, get knowledge from very brave tunners that are using and messing around with the REVO free software.. (I included).
One guy told me I was nuts to make changes on my 23,000 dll car, he said he was afraid of making changes!, and I told him, well there are people that like to drive good cars, and theres guys that love to drive them FAST and GOOD, and we take chances...why? Because we like it, and believe me, I have tuned cars since I was 15 (had a beetle, the old ones,and never had problems and had the thing running as hell) now I get into the 1.8 territory... turbo land, new to me.. but like 2 years in vortex and 5 bentley books I have now some knowledge.
People should try to work, rather than just recieve it all made up. Read and learn, then just ask simple questions.... this would make it easier for the true hardcore tuners, and wannabies would get their 500 dll programs with 4 Barney Size buttons that say "Do More Power" "Set to Stock" "Do more Torque" and dont forget "Exit"


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (337GTIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337GTIspeed* »_
Chris, how were you able to adjust timing channel 9 and primary fuel channel 10 if Revo's adaptation writeup says both of these channels are locked?

Read closely. Revo's writeup DIDN'T say they were locked; it said the VAG protocol does not allow changes. Limmiwinks (and the retail Revo software) is not using the VAG protocol. Revo is using the KWP2000 protocol. Therefore, you can change channels 9 and 10 with Limmiwinks.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (JettaRed)*

so VAG protocol is developed by VW and Audi...and KWP-2000 is developed by?
so what does this quote mean from ross-tech site: 
"KWP-1281: The original VAG Diagnostic Protocol. Used on all diagnostic-capable systems through model-year 2000.
KWP-2000: The "new" VAG Diagnostic Protocol. Used on a few 2001+ ABS systems and some 2002+ Engines, Transmissions, and Airbags.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_didn't see that post, sorry. i'm sure everyone will get over it









no actually since people already couldn't read you only made it worse in a effort only to prove me wrong. way to go tough guy your the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For those who havent' read any of the stuff so far the guy who said his car blue up with the 97 1.8t motor, it wasnt' the softares fault beuase it doesn't even work with his car.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... (337GTIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337GTIspeed* »_so VAG protocol is developed by VW and Audi...and KWP-2000 is developed by?
so what does this quote mean from ross-tech site: 
"KWP-1281: The original VAG Diagnostic Protocol. Used on all diagnostic-capable systems through model-year 2000.
KWP-2000: The "new" VAG Diagnostic Protocol. Used on a few 2001+ ABS systems and some 2002+ Engines, Transmissions, and Airbags.


I dunno. Just go read what Revo said in their explanation.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_who ever started this forum needs hooked on phonics , obviously they have no idea on how to do research comparing apples to apples , ( revo , apr , giac ) and i bet they have revo programing ! so mr wonder boy must trys winning people over to revo . dude go play lotto you have a better chance ! people who tune their cars work off of facts not listening to you saying revo left them all in the dust ... obviously apr and giac's are better than revo's . and from what ive read so far im comming to the conclusion that apr's is the best (so far) as in more tunning options like the boost part , ohhh sheesh i dont even know why im typing .

Who needs hooked on phonics??? I started the thread, I have never used one chip other then GIAC and its still the only one I recommend to this day. I made this thread because it helps everyone not just those with revo, heck it works on a bone stock car. I am also waiting for them all to be done with what they have for the sake of being curious, I will still stick with GIAC like I have for the last 5 years now. The point of this thread was that it helps people out and its free, that in my eyes mean they beat them all to it, no matter who I favor. So instead of telling me to do more research I highly suggest you go back in this thread and find the 4-5 times I mentioned that I am a GIAC fan......


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_who ever started this forum needs hooked on phonics , *so mr wonder boy must trys winning people over to revo *. 
ohhh sheesh i dont even know why im typing .

1. Get hooked on English brotha.
2. Type all you want. Just don't hit "Submit Post" when you are done.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: REVO left themall in the dust... WARNING (chris86vw)*

Heres helpful info since you guys dont want to start taking good tuning....
If you are stock, and can use this program, I think you can tune your car to work better. You can mess with the timing and fuel, in adition to geting a Turbo boost controller... Some time ago I used to put a normal bypass valve you get for about 2dll at any hardware store and close it just enough to get about 15 psi all the RPM band. You sometime get spikes but usually just travel at 15 psi all the band. Ah, before I forget, I put this valve on the waste line on the N75... In adition, I tried other crazy stuff mentions on another post (cant recall which one) like puting a capacitor on the N75, since it operates with frecency, a cap will make it work later, in other words acrivates it later, so you get a bigger spike, and the PSI drops slowly to red line.... I just share my previuous experience, use it at your own risk. And dont come saying you got an error that makes your doors open all suddenly, better yet, ask APR they always work things out... jeje 
After this i decided to get an electronic boost controller... does the same thing, but I always needed to raise timing and fuel... so I then got REVO sps3 (which I love love love) and now that I found this free program, I go







,.... This is a great opportunity for stock people wanting to get chips but have no money..
Ok now discuss about my info and stop fighting on You said revo you said APR, hell each company is great and charge a lot, so stop the fuzz and lets get to making cars go fast, not mouths... (or letters in this case).


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

I have a stock chip and mbc, but how much does a chip advance the timing compared to stock? So then i could atleast have an idea..
My block 003 logged 14.3 timing advance @6000


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

Let's try and start a new thread about this software.
And just a warning that we are going to start cross checking user names and IP addresses and registered email accounts with post times to start weeding out the people using alias user names to post. Give us all a break and give it a rest already and keep it constructive.


----------

